# What is the Best 150HP Mercury Outboard ever made?



## Jasper302 (May 31, 2009)

I just bought a 2003 MonArk King 170 DC with out a motor on it. It is rated for 150 HP max, and that is what I want to install. I know that some years are better than others, so I wanted to know what I should be shopping for. The boat is rigged and drilled for a 125hp mercury so I would like something that would fit in the same holes.

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## Laketrotter (Jan 26, 2008)

I can't tell what years are better than other, but I would go with a 2 stroke 150 hp motor. It's lighter than a 4 stroke and on a 17 footer it will make a difference on how it sits in the water.When I bought my boat it had a saltwater damage 150 merc and I got a good deal on a 1996, 125 hp merc 2 stroke, which fit the same mounting holes of the 150 merc and the only problem I had with the engine was 2 coils been replaced. The motor runs up to 5400 rpm and I'm been using the same stainless steel prop for 8 years now.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Stay far, far away from the Optimax. they still have major issues eating power heads.
Personally, I wouldn't put anything other than a 4 stroke on there. The fuel economy will pay for itself, not to mention the lack of fumes and the ability to talk to each other while running, not yell at each other.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

That is an easy question... It is the Verado. All of the advantage's of a 4-stroke with the power of a 2-stroke. The 150 Verado has quicker acceleration, is faster at top end and more fuel efficient at cruise and WOT than the 150 Opti. Plus it comes with smart craft gauge's, digital throttle and shifting, and has true power steering available. The only negative is that it cost's a little more, but it is worth every penny...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Matt V said:


> That is an easy question... It is the Verado. All of the advantage's of a 4-stroke with the power of a 2-stroke.



That motor scared the bejeepers out of me, too darn many things to go wrong, supercharger, drive by wire solenoids and actuators, ridiculous maintenance schedule, required 600 buck dealer maintenance in the first year, just to maintain the warranty.
I went with a 150 Yamaha 4 stroke.


----------



## Jasper302 (May 31, 2009)

Matt V said:


> That is an easy question... It is the Verado. All of the advantage's of a 4-stroke with the power of a 2-stroke. The 150 Verado has quicker acceleration, is faster at top end and more fuel efficient at cruise and WOT than the 150 Opti. Plus it comes with smart craft gauge's, digital throttle and shifting, and has true power steering available. The only negative is that it cost's a little more, but it is worth every penny...





ESOX said:


> That motor scared the bejeepers out of me, too darn many things to go wrong, supercharger, drive by wire solenoids and actuators, ridiculous maintenance schedule, required 600 buck dealer maintenance in the first year, just to maintain the warranty.
> I went with a 150 Yamaha 4 stroke.


Yeah thats a little to fancy for my budget. :SHOCKED:


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

ESOX said:


> That motor scared the bejeepers out of me, too darn many things to go wrong, supercharger, drive by wire solenoids and actuators, ridiculous maintenance schedule, required 600 buck dealer maintenance in the first year, just to maintain the warranty.
> I went with a 150 Yamaha 4 stroke.


Not sure where you got that number? I am on my second year with my 175 Verado, and haven't spent anywhere near that amount. Most of the maintenance is the same as any other 4-stroke out there. Maybe if you are paying your dealer to change the oil / filter, lower unit grease, I do all of that myself. As far as reliability, there are a lot of them out there and I haven't seen any complaint's about Verado's, you can't say that about most other brand's / model's. Here is the maintenance list for the 100 hour check, most of this should be done on every outboard.
1. change the oil and filter (104)
2. inspect and clean the air filter (0)
3. inspect the fuel filter and drain the water separator (0)
4. remove each plug and retighten after smearing the thread with anti-seize stuff -found at
your local auto parts store (10) -change at 300 hours
5. Remove prop and change the lower end oil. (18)
6. check power steering fluid (0)
7. check power trim oil (0)
Then you take it in to you dealer and ask them to do the following:
1. check thermostats and poppet valves
2. Change impeller if necessary
3. check all the external and internal corrosion anodes
4. Overall observation of running performance
5. check and tighten all bolts and fasteners
6. Hook it to the computer to register the 100 hour service and check faults (get the paper
readout, this is your proof for warranty that the 100 check was done)


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Didn't know Merc made a good motor :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Not sure where you got that number?





> Hook it to the computer to register the 100 hour service and check faults (get the paper
> readout, this is your proof for warranty that the 100 check was done)


Did you have this done yet?

I know a few people who have. Bring your own lube. :SHOCKED::lol:


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

ESOX said:


> Did you have this done yet?
> 
> I know a few people who have. Bring your own lube. :SHOCKED::lol:


 
It is $90 for the dealer to run the diagnostic check, required for warranty. With the $60 that I spent on oil / oil filter and gear lube for both my Verado and Pro-kicker I have $150 into the yearly maintenance. If I remember correctly that is about the same that I paid for my Yamaha F80.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thats the cheapest I ever heard of, what dealer? Heck it may be worth a drive for a couple buddies with twins.


----------



## Huron Angler (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd get an early 70s or late 60s Merc...those towers of power look sweet with the chrome with red/blue and black. I've been looking for a nice 7.5 merc for my 12' tinny...but I got a 1958 Johnson 5.5 with the green cowling instead

Good luck to ya


----------

